# New budgie owner



## Vintage ginge 79 (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey all,looking for any advice from anyone who has more experience of having a pet budgie,looked here there and everywhere on Google and alot of things I'm finding contradict another source of so say advice at a loss to what's worth listening to and what to ignore,

so two weeks ago I got a male budgie,he's very vocal (tweeting) witch I'm guessing is a positive sign that he's happy rather than feeling stressed,at the time of buying him the pet store said he was around eight weeks old,he's happy to sit on my hand/shoulder,

since he's been here have noticed he's frequently got poop stuck to his feathers,I'm using a bit of cotton wool wet with luke warm water and gently wipe it off,just wondering if this is a sign of a health issue or not? As one site saying it is another saying it's not,

and looking to find out about best feed/treats to use as again some saying pet store seed is unhealthy for them,had one saying to pick grass from anywhere and give as a treat,

but surly that's going to be harmful as chemicals from car exhausts would cause contamination and harm them,I've given up with Google as so much stuff is saying loads of different things so how is anyone meant to know what to listen to,

as I want to make sure I'm doing everything right so he has a long and happy life,rather than make mistakes and he his life be shortened by errors,

to anyone who can help me do what I should be doing for him to stay healthy and happy,thanks in advance,as I want to earn his trust and create a strong bond with him,


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, welcome to Talk Budgies
It is not uncommon when you get a new bird that the droppings might be a bit loose but since you have had him for 2 weeks I would expect him to be past the point where droppings are loose, are they actually loose and sticky and therefore getting stuck to the vent and soiling the feathers or is it just a dropping here and there that just managed to stick to a feather on the way out? What do the ones that fall to the cage floor look like? I don't know what seed is available where you are but in the US there are good seed mixtures sold in pet stores you just need to know which ones. Look for a mix that does not use artificial additives. I would not pick grass and feed it for the reasons you have stated, you can offer him some romaine lettuce, kale, swiss chard, and other veggies, do not offer too much fruit as the sugar in it is not good for them. Would love to see pictures of your new boy, what's his name?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, and Welcome to Talk Budgies

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.*
*(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

